# HP 430 laptop wifi driver



## satyajit (Oct 14, 2008)

Yesterday i have bought *HP 430 laptop*.
I have installed all drivers successfully but not able to install WIFI Driver. Not able to connect with my wifi.
Downloaded driver from HP website but still not able to fix this

my pc config is

Processor : corei5
Ram : 4GB
HDD : 500GB


Please help me...:sad:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF there are 2 different wireless products for the 430 1 is Railink the 2nd is atheros which is on your model check in device manager
How to manage devices in Windows XP
Information about hardware device drivers for Windows XP
or you can run this and find out the name id etc Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit, for software, hardware and security configuration information on your computer. Software license management, IT asset management, cyber security audits, and more.


----------

